# Arroyo City Update



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

By way of introduction, my name is Capt John Spencer and I guide out of Arroyo City. The guys who run this site asked me to occasionally post reports and I am happy to help. I recently opened the Posada del Colorado, a full service flyfishing lodge on the water in Arroyo City. I am new to the whole message board thing and know there is certain edict. I'll do my best. For instance, I shot a bunch of video on Wednesday and Friday of this week. Can I post a link to youtube? I can't figure out how to post to the video section of this site.

I sat in the bar the other night talking to a friend of mine who works for Texas Parks and Wildlife. I asked him about the salinity levels in the bay and he said they are still well below normal, but they are a lot better than they were late this Summer. I think the same could be said of the water clarity.

This week I fished mostly to the north, that is, when the fronts weren’t chasing me off the water. The fronts are still pretty weak but they do disrupt the fishing nonetheless. When we were on the water, the fishing was outstanding. Fish are still herding up around the passes and even in dingy water, they are easy to see. It was very common to see groups of 6 to 30 fish marching across the flats and some groups were likely pushing 100 fish. Because the water is still pretty marginal, we were fishing in no more than 10 inches of water. In addition to redfish, there are scores of black drum on the flats north and east of Port Mansfield. I did fish south of the Arroyo one day but the water visibility is really poor as far south as South Cullen’s. The sand to the south and east has some redfish and more trout and the water is clean over there. The Arroyo is full of trout under the lights, especially during the week. The later at night, the more trout there seem to be. For grins one day I poled the edge of the Arroyo coming in to see if there were any flounder. I saw a few but nothing to get you excited.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

*Try that again.....*

Case in point. I am technically incompetent.....

Here is the fuels report:

I sat in the bar the other night talking to a friend of mine who works for Texas Parks and Wildlife. I asked him about the salinity levels in the bay and he said they are still well below normal, but they are a lot better than they were late this Summer. I think the same could be said of the water clarity.

This week I fished mostly to the north, that is, when the fronts weren't chasing me off the water. The fronts are still pretty weak but they do disrupt the fishing nonetheless. When we were on the water, the fishing was outstanding. Fish are still herding up around the passes and even in dingy water, they are easy to see. It was very common to see groups of 6 to 30 fish marching across the flats and some groups were likely pushing 100 fish. Because the water is still pretty marginal, we were fishing in no more than 10 inches of water. In addition to redfish, there are scores of black drum on the flats north and east of Port Mansfield. I did fish south of the Arroyo one day but the water visibility is really poor as far south as South Cullen's. The sand to the south and east has some redfish and more trout and the water is clean over there. The Arroyo is full of trout under the lights, especially during the week. The later at night, the more trout there seem to be. For grins one day I poled the edge of the Arroyo coming in to see if there were any flounder. I saw a few but nothing to get you excited.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice report, Capt. Is your lodge the same as the one previously called Kingfisher?


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

No it is not. It's a new building located about 1/2 mile up the Arroyo. Again, I'm not sure where the boundaries are. I would be happy to post links to my website and some videos if no one objects.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Are you a half-mile up from the Bay? I did check out the website and it looks like a great place. I hope to make a trip down there "soon" whatever that means!


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

No it is about 1/2 mile up from Kingfisher. It is about a 10 minute run to the bay.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

jsinac said:


> No it is not. It's a new building located about 1/2 mile up the Arroyo. Again, I'm not sure where the boundaries are. I would be happy to post links to my website and some videos if no one objects.


Capt. John, welcome aboard and feel free to post links back to your own site. Thanks for helping out around here.


----------

